# Prey or predator?



## Vorelover467 (Jun 23, 2016)

If did do the poll, what sona or oc would be a prey or predator in vore. Either way, no one gets hurt including the prey. In this vore there is no digestion. Btw, I am open for vore rp's with any character.


----------



## Powaful (Jun 24, 2016)

(I usually do Micro/Macro vore...when I do vore scenes...but anyway....)

I always use my character/fursona Sticks in any RP I can. As for additional characters...I make them on the fly.

Also...if you want to do an RP...pm me!


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 24, 2016)

Y'know, I was thinking this thread was going to be a Zootopia thread...


----------



## RemedyBlaze (Jun 28, 2016)

I think a cool r would be vore with the prey slaying the predator and escaping her belly!


----------

